# LOL, Best 5* comment ever?



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Haven't checked in a while. This made me chuckle.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

"Loved It". We all know what she was talking about..


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

There's a thread on this forum with some of the funniest 5* comments I've ever heard.


----------

